# adaptation calcul



## NANOU (22 Décembre 2022)

*bonjour, voilà je commence un contrat le 2 janvier sur une année incomplète 
9 semaines déduite 
horaire 8H/17H15 sur 4 jours et 1 vendredi sur 2 ce qui fait 33H/semaines
pour la période d'adaptation sur 4j  total 18H comment fait on le calcul sachant quon n'a commencer 
du 19/12 au 23/12
Merci de vos réponse*


----------



## isa19 (22 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,
 je ne suis pas une experte mais le contrat doit commencer le 1er jour de l'adaptation. Vote contrat a donc commencé le 19 décembre. Donc calcul c. cassation pour décembre.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Euh non
Je crois qu'il y a un problème avec vos calculs 

Si vous travaillez 1 semaine de 4 jours de 8h00 à 17h15 soit 9,25 heures par jour ça vous fait 37 heures 

Et la semaine suivante on est sur 5 jours x 9,25 heures = 46,25 heures 

Le contrat est sur 43 semaines 
Donc la mensualisation sera à calculer sur 21 semaines de xxx heures et 22 semaines de xxx heures 

Comment avez vous pu trouver 33 heures ?????


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Vôtre contrat de travail commence dès la 1ère minute d'accueil
Donc des le 19 décembre 2022 et non pas le 2 janvier 2023

Le calcul au réel le 1er mois est totalement interdit 

Vôtre mensualisation de décembre doit être calculé avec le calcul de la cour de cassation pour déduire les heures non réalisées sur la période d'adaptation


----------



## Griselda (22 Décembre 2022)

Le contrat commence bien dès la première d'adaptation (y compris si elle est en présence du PE).

Il n'est possible (pas obligé) de minorer ton salaire durant l'adaptation et durant maximum un mois pour ce motif uniquement si lors de l'établissement du contrat le PE y a mentionné très précisément jour par jour les horaires de l'adaptation. 
Même le nouveau contrat PAJEmploi le précise. 
Sinon la mensualisation totale est due dès le premier jour d'adaptation.

Et en effet attention une semaine sur 2 tu as bien 46.25hH et les heures supp (ta fatigabilité) est appréciable par semaine cela veut dire qu'une semaine sur 2 il y a 1.25h obligatoirement majorées et déclarées en tant que telles (important pour tes impôts car non soumis pour le calcul sur le revenu, de plus elles sont mieux payées car en partie exonérées de cotisations salariales). La majoration est habituellement de 25% (parce que déjà que sur 3 ou 4€ à peine ça ne représente pas grand chose), si rien n'est précisé au contrat ce sera obligatoirement et minimum 10%. C'est important de bien le calculer d'abord parce que c'est la loi mais aussi parce qu'en ne faisant qu'une semaine sur 2 ces horaires là, la possibilité de completer sur la 5eme journée une semaine sur 2 est casi nulle, donc perte seche. Important aussi de préciser au contrat une recurrence pour savoir à l'avance, toute l'année, à quel moment tu feras 4 jours ou 5jours, style semaine pair ou impair...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir 

Du même avis que les collègues 

J ai pas fait le calcul mais j ai bien peur que la postante ai fait une moyenne d heure pour trouver pour trouver 33h/ semaine ce qui est totalement faux


----------



## NANOU (23 Décembre 2022)

Désolée je me suis mal exprimer 
j'ai une semaine de 4 jours à 37H
et  une semaine de 3 jours  à 27h75
sur 43 semaines
j'ai additionné le nombre d'heures et diviser par 2
Total 32,37 arrondi à 33H
j'ai fait ma période d'adaptation du 19 au 23 sur 4 j soit 18H
Comment fait on le calcul
Merci


----------



## Pioupiou (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

C'est bien ce que l'on vous a dit on ne fait pas de moyenne hebdomadaire.
Seul la mensualisation est le reflet de la moyenne du mois  sur 12 mois.


----------



## NANOU (23 Décembre 2022)

C'est les parents qui ont calculer comme ça


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Décembre 2022)

C'est une erreur. Je rejoins les collègues. Expliquez la méthodologie à vos parents employeurs.


----------



## NANOU (23 Décembre 2022)

J'aimerais bien mais déjà pour moi  c'est assez compliquer 
c'est pour cela que je demande de l'aide


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Décembre 2022)

JAMAIS DE MOYENNE revoyez vos calculs pour votre mensualisation comme Assmatzam vous l'a expliqué c'est ce qu'il faut faire n'écoutez pas les PE ils veulent vous gruger ... x semaines à x heure + x semaines à x heure à diviser par 12 tout autre calcul est FAUX !!!


----------



## Nounou 22 (23 Décembre 2022)

Pour calculer votre salaire de décembre, il vous faut calculer le nombre d'heures potentielles qu'il y a sur tout le mois de décembre. 
Ensuite vous prenez votre salaire brut mensualisé que vous divisez par ce volume d'heures, ça va vous donner un taux horaire brut. Ensuite vous calculer le nombre d'heures d'absence de l'enfant sur le mois de décembre et vous le multiplier par le taux horaire trouvé. Celà vous donnera en résultat votre déduction. Ensuite salaire mensualisé - déduction= salaire à payer en brut x 0.7812 = salaire net à payer , reste ensuite à rajouter les indemnités d'entretien, repas , kms s'il y en a .


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Quand tu as commencé le 19 décembre c'était par une semaine de 3 ou 4 jours


----------



## NANOU (24 Décembre 2022)

Une semaine de 4j


----------



## NANOU (24 Décembre 2022)

lundi 8H/13H
mardi 8H/13H
mercredi 13H/17H
jeudi13H/17H


----------



## Nounou 22 (27 Décembre 2022)

Pour calculer le nombre potentiel d'heures travaillées, il faut connaître quels sont les trois jours travaillés sur votre semaine à trois jours qui fait 27h45.
Il faut connaître également votre taux horaire brut et votre mensualisation. 
Et enfin avez vous travaillez la dernière semaine de décembre ?


----------



## Nounou 22 (27 Décembre 2022)

Car en décembre il y a le jeudi 1 et vendredi 2 qui tombent sur une semaine à 27h45 donc pour calculer les heures potentielles, il faut savoir sur les semaines à trois jours si le jeudi et vendredi sont des jours travaillés....


----------

